# Beekeepers of Volusia County Florida- Club Started



## Astrocycler (Jan 31, 2010)

Last night was the first meeting of the Beekeepers of Volusia County Florida. This was an organizational meeting with about 30 members in attendance. Officers were selected.

Meetings will be the 4th Wednesday of each month at 6:30 PM. The next meeting is Wednesday February 24th at 6:30 PM in the ag center meeting hall in Deland.

All beekeepers welcome.

Have fun,

Ed


----------

